# Relocation to TX



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Interviewing for a position in Corpus Christi, TX today that would be a game changer for myself and family. I have a really good shot at sealing the deal. Never been to the area and wonder what the huntings like in that specific area of southern Texas, any advice?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you, I hope things work out for you.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to Texas. Wish I could help but I have not been to Corpus since I was a little shaver. (Many moons ago).

:hunter:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great fishing but as for hunting, you will have to probably find a lease. Thats the one thing I dont like about Texas.

Hope it all turns out for you, good luck


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Make friends.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

22magnum said:


> Make friends. Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4





prairiewolf said:


> Great fishing but as for hunting, you will have to probably find a lease. Thats the one thing I dont like about Texas.
> 
> Hope it all turns out for you, good luck


That's what I've established at this point. 97% of the state is privately owned so depending on the outcome I might have to "make friends" like mentioned above ^. Thanks as always fellas.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Everyone in Texas has a friend with land. If you like fishing I'll take you offshore one day.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont have any friends in Texas just a bunch of relatives !! LOL


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

22magnum said:


> Everyone in Texas has a friend with land. If you like fishing I'll take you offshore one day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


22- Love fishing, thank you for the offer. I will definitely take you up on that if we end up in southern Texas. Grew up fishing in Puget Sound, Snohomish River and the Columbia River with my pops. In my teenage years I worked at a bass fishing orientated resort in SW Wahington at the time considered one of the best bass fishing lakes in the state, Silver Lake. Again I love fishing but my passion will always be hunting. Thank you.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

prairiewolf said:


> I dont have any friends in Texas just a bunch of relatives !! LOL


Lol your too funny. I've had a few beers at the airport and got a good laugh out of that comment.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah and most of them are inlaws !!


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

prairiewolf said:


> Yeah and most of them are inlaws !!


Awe, it's adding up now LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I dont have any friends in Texas just a bunch of relatives !! LOL


And now my feeling are hurt cus!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome fulch if you wind up here.Iam about 6 hours North of there.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rodney my mistake, I think its a memory thing or old age or something like that. lol

I got a friend in the Dallas area, (at least I hope I still do ) lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL whats his name I might know him? LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sausage King or something like that.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

It's a go, was offered an accepted the position, moving to Texas next week and start work on Oct 1st. Went and checked out Corpus last weekend, going to be tough living right on the beach.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on your new job ! Keep us posted !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats...I have relatives in Corpus Christi, I am not sure they still live there... To close to Mexico for me lol...


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

fulch said:


> It's a go, was offered an accepted the position, moving to Texas next week and start work on Oct 1st. Went and checked out Corpus last weekend, going to be tough living right on the beach.


You'll enjoy the saltiness in the air. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome to the Lone Star State and congrats on new job. I'm in Ohio now but fixin to pull out for home Sunday morn. [Rio Grande Valley]. Maybe we can get together and sip a suds or two. Not much huntin down our way but I try to head up around Freer and go hog huntin once inna while.

.


----------



## 6.5 Grendel (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to South Texas. I graduated from Corpus Christi King HS but now live in Houston. Hundreds of very well paying jobs are available around Corpus with the oil boom down there and glad you got the job. For Y'all who haven't heard yet, Corpus is the gateway to one of biggest oil reserves in the world. This is the biggest US oil boom ever, bringing in over $15 Billion per year into the South Texas economy. Within the next 3-5 years we will be *independent of foreign oil. *

If you hate year round hunting and fishing in your T shirt and selling all of your winter clothing, don't move to S. Texas (measureable snow falls every 100 years). Hunt hogs, yotes, bobcats, and rabbits day and night year round over bait with lights, calls or in stands. If you're into mountain biking or backpacking in cool dense forests on government owned land and a tree hugging environmentalist, then Texas is not for you. But, South Texas is considered Sub-Tropics and has excellent birding. If you love freedom to own and conceal weapons and enjoy the best outdoor sporting opportunity in the country then Texas is for you. Haven't figured out how to post pics yet but they are in the Game Camera picture folder.

Hunting in South Texas and around Corpus: http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/
Doves Sept/1 - Jan 20
Duck & Goose
Deer Sept 28 - Feb 2 * Limit 5 :smile:*
Rio-Grande Turkey Sept 28 - May 18
Quail Oct 26 - Feb 23
Sorry, no Muley's, Elk or Bear.

Fishing in South Texas: http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/ , http://www.2coolfishing.com/
Probably *the best *bay salt water fishing in the country, including Redfish, Sea Trout, Spanish Mackeral, Snapper, Grouper, Shark, Cobia, Flounder, Snook, Tarpon, etc. Plan it right and you can go after work and be in the bay fishing in 10 mins and limited out in 30 mins. Fresh Shrimp,Oysters and Crabs. Free fishing everywhere; shoreline, piers, jetties or wade. Best is to drive in your 4 wheel drive truck 30 miles down the South Padre Island National Seashore and tent camp.

Costs $65 ($7 youth) for combo Hunt & Fish license. Plan on spending $1000 & up for a year round family lease. Public Hunting is available.

PM me and I'll give you more info and my brothers contact info, he's a commercial realtor in Corpus and will help you get settled. My lease with my Brother is 45 miles west of Corpus outside of San Diego. Contact me and I'll take Y'all hog hunting.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum 6.5 Grendel. Very good information, good first post. Look forward to more from you.

:welcome2:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to our forum6.5 Grendel


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welocme 6.4 Grendel, and fulch looks like you might have found a good connection in Texas !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to pT 6.5 dont get to go south and hunt usually go up into OK. Great post with some good information as well. Lots to do in Texas for sure BIG state.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

6.5 Grendel said:


> Welcome to South Texas. I graduated from Corpus Christi King HS but now live in Houston. Hundreds of very well paying jobs are available around Corpus with the oil boom down there and glad you got the job. For Y'all who haven't heard yet, Corpus is the gateway to one of biggest oil reserves in the world. This is the biggest US oil boom ever, bringing in over $15 Billion per year into the South Texas economy. Within the next 3-5 years we will be *independent of foreign oil. *
> 
> If you hate year round hunting and fishing in your T shirt and selling all of your winter clothing, don't move to S. Texas (measureable snow falls every 100 years). Hunt hogs, yotes, bobcats, and rabbits day and night year round over bait with lights, calls or in stands. If you're into mountain biking or backpacking in cool dense forests on government owned land and a tree hugging environmentalist, then Texas is not for you. But, South Texas is considered Sub-Tropics and has excellent birding. If you love freedom to own and conceal weapons and enjoy the best outdoor sporting opportunity in the country then Texas is for you. Haven't figured out how to post pics yet but they are in the Game Camera picture folder.
> 
> ...




Welcome, I agree Texas ain't for everyone. My son went outside today and said it was cold  65°.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

6.5 Grendel said:


> Welcome to South Texas. I graduated from Corpus Christi King HS but now live in Houston. Hundreds of very well paying jobs are available around Corpus with the oil boom down there and glad you got the job. For Y'all who haven't heard yet, Corpus is the gateway to one of biggest oil reserves in the world. This is the biggest US oil boom ever, bringing in over $15 Billion per year into the South Texas economy. Within the next 3-5 years we will be *independent of foreign oil. *
> 
> If you hate year round hunting and fishing in your T shirt and selling all of your winter clothing, don't move to S. Texas (measureable snow falls every 100 years). Hunt hogs, yotes, bobcats, and rabbits day and night year round over bait with lights, calls or in stands. If you're into mountain biking or backpacking in cool dense forests on government owned land and a tree hugging environmentalist, then Texas is not for you. But, South Texas is considered Sub-Tropics and has excellent birding. If you love freedom to own and conceal weapons and enjoy the best outdoor sporting opportunity in the country then Texas is for you. Haven't figured out how to post pics yet but they are in the Game Camera picture folder.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the response 6.5, great info. And looking forward to the move.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Posted in another topic but made some friends and have some land to hunt, 1000 acre lot near Burnet. He then proceeds to show me pictures of the buck his boy shot this season, awesome 10 points with a 20" spread. 3-1/2 hours drive is in my very near future. Might get to put the 300WSM to some use this year after all. IT doesn't have a whitetail notch in it, yet.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats !!


----------

